# Roid rage



## Ls61973 (Mar 31, 2015)

Are there any Roid/combo to give you Roid rage? On the opposite side are there any combo that has this minimal s/e


----------



## Tre (Mar 31, 2015)

Lmao what.



============================
Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## irish1987 (Mar 31, 2015)

Srs?


----------



## Ls61973 (Mar 31, 2015)

Basically minimizing roid rage side effect.


----------



## SeattlesBest (Mar 31, 2015)

deca only. Should make you a real big pussy


----------



## Tre (Mar 31, 2015)

Tren stacked with estrogen 



============================
Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## Ls61973 (Mar 31, 2015)

Tren with Estrogen stacked made me baked too much, although great for carb loading


----------



## Tre (Mar 31, 2015)

Ls61973 said:


> Tren with Estrogen stacked made me baked too much, although great for carb loading



Lolol wait what???



============================
Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## SeattlesBest (Apr 1, 2015)

Ls61973 said:


> Tren with Estrogen stacked made me baked too much, although great for carb loading



haha


----------



## dwnshft (May 11, 2015)

Roid rage is for people who have no self control therefore shouldnt be on gear in the first place.


----------



## buffalohead (May 11, 2015)

Tren + halo could make you grumpy. Still, there's no excuse for being a dick. People that blame steroids for their childish lack of impulse control are too immature to be using anything.


----------



## Greedy (May 11, 2015)

idk its all in your head... just cool down tbh roid rage is your inner- assholeness peaking out. not physically either ...


----------



## Jersey gym rat (May 11, 2015)

Roid rage, invisible lat syndrome, beer muscles and guys that drive neons are all in the same category. If you believe in it and have it, theres probably a late night meeting w underglow and strobe light cars your late for in front of planet fitness


----------



## jimm (May 12, 2015)

it can mess with your head and your emotions big time if you don't know what your doing yeah raised androgen levels and testosterone levels will make you aggressive. try s heavy dose of tren and tell me you emotions/mood don't change!


----------

